# Blue Buffalo or Nutro Ultra?



## bensfamily (Mar 8, 2007)

What's your preference? I've been thinking of switching foods. Would like to stick with something that I can buy at Petsmart. I think Blue Buffalo sounds like a good food. What do you think?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Blue Buffalo...I've seen it in my magazines that I get...Nutro...nahh...probably not. Let me take a look at the ingredients of both. I'll get back to you in a minute or so.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HA! I'm quite stumped...lets hear what the others say...


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Out of those two, looking at the large breed formula (not sure this is what you had in mind) for both, I would go with the Blue Buffalo. My reasons : two named animal protein sources (chicken & chicken meal) in the first five ingredients, grain is whole ground (no gluten), no menadione bisulfate (this is a contentious ingredient). Nutro Large breed has three variations of rice as well as corn gluten before the second animal protein source appears and contains menadione. Just my opinion given the choices.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dog's on Nutro Ultra... absolutely no problems with it.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

what about nutro natural choice? its better than nutro ultra, from what i understand.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

i had katie on nutro ultra decided to switch to canidae because many on this forum recommended it. she just got she didn't want to eat it. went back to nutro ultra and her coat looks much more shiny. i think dogs react differently ,but i know nothing about blue buffalo.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Depends on the dog of course. I would try the Blue Buffalo as I feel its a better quality food. Hope you find what works.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I also think that BLue Buffalo is a great food unfortunately my girl had terrible gas issues on it...


----------



## Fredd17 (Dec 10, 2007)

I switched to blue buffalo last month... it has worked for us Annie looks healthier and her coat is shinier and less stool to clean and less smelly as well  lol... I would go with the blue buffalo I get the lamb and brown rice.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Of the two I like Blue best, but both are good


----------

